

MetricsGraphics.js – a lightweight graphics library based on D3 - merrua
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/12/metricsgraphics-js-a-lightweight-graphics-library-based-on-d3/

======
SwellJoe
Previous discussion, about two weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8607366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8607366)

